# Lack of reset switches on premium modern cases



## Vario (Nov 25, 2021)

I've noticed a lot of premium modern cases sold no longer have a reset switch.  I think this is a shame.  I was messing around with a couple bootable usb applications today (clonezilla, seatools, parted magic) to test drive health and clone operation and it is a major nuisance to lack the reset button.  For example, my new O11 Air Mini lacks this button.  I purchased a PCI slot mounted power/reset to solve this issue, but I still felt compelled to comment about this shortcoming.


----------



## The King (Nov 25, 2021)

Yes, Not sure why this became a thing. My current case has no reset switch as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2021)

Vario said:


> I've noticed a lot of premium modern cases sold no longer have a reset switch.  I think this is a shame.  I was messing around with a couple bootable usb applications today (clonezilla, seatools, parted magic) to test drive health and clone operation and it is a major nuisance to lack the reset button.  For example, my new O11 Air Mini lacks this button.  I purchased a PCI slot mounted power/reset to solve this issue, but I still felt compelled to comment about this shortcoming.



What about drilling a hole and fitting one to the top? Might consider this when i get my O11


----------



## Vario (Nov 25, 2021)

Tigger said:


> What about drilling a hole and fitting one to the top? Might consider this when i get my O11


I thought about doing just that, I have an MNPCTech vandal/bulgin switch plate that would look good on the case.  But I decided I didn't want to permanently modify anything on this case, never felt satisfied when I've done that in the past. Also I think some of the older/full size O11 designs have a reset.

The PCI slot solution will work okay, its just a question of WHY? What are they thinking? I understand that most don't use external 5.25 and 3.5, but reset is still useful especially in non windows environments or when overclocking, benchmarking, testing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2021)

i might just use a magnetic reed switch stuck to the inside of the case, and use a magnet for reset, no drilling etc then.


----------



## Udyr (Nov 25, 2021)

Laziness and cost cutting: saving pennies; handing out annoyances.


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 25, 2021)

Agreed, it is so annoying that a lot of cases don't have them anymore. I'm glad I run a test bench where I can smash my motherboard reset button at any moment  BTW, you can just rig one from an old case  to a random place in your current case


----------



## pregep (Nov 25, 2021)

Although most of my PC builds still have Reset button can't remember last time I really used that one, guess 20 years ago, maybe...

Imho while PC is still working pressing the Reset button is like a face slap to PC, especially if (in the moment Reset button is pressed) something is being written to HDD, SSD... it could lead to bad or weak sectors. One can get away with hard Reset once, 5 times, or even more... but sooner or later hard Reset is gonna mess up something on HDD or SSD.

If one is forced to turn off or reset PC, lets say PC completely blocked for whatever reason, safest way to do that is to press Power button for 4sec, that would stop HDD, park the heads... Then turn it again.

On few of my latest PC builds, where Reset button still exist on the case, Reset button is attached to (barely used) case ARGB controller.


----------



## Vario (Nov 25, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Agreed, it is so annoying that a lot of cases don't have them anymore. I'm glad I run a test bench where I can smash my motherboard reset button at any moment  BTW, you can just rig one from an old case to a random place in your current case


I ordered one of these, hoping the buttons are small enough to fit through the PCI slot guards.








						HighSpeed PC's ATX Power Bracket - Mini power/reset switches & PWR/HDD LED's on a PCI Bracket
					

ATX Power Bracket - Mini power/reset switches & PWR/HDD LED's on a PCI Bracket.  Perfect PC power control for a computer workbench or open-air test bench!



					www.highspeedpc.com
				




There are also remote control ones you can buy, Silverstone sells this one.  https://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Wireless-Function-Feedback-ES02-PCIE/dp/B075ZMPKW6#customerReview. 

It is just something that is a nuisance, and in the rush to add all sorts of cosmetic frills to cases, it would have been so easy and inexpensive to include a reset.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2021)

Vario said:


> I ordered one of these, hoping the buttons are small enough to fit through the PCI slot guards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant really reach the back of my case though, would mean pulling the case right out.


----------



## Vario (Nov 25, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I cant really reach the back of my case though, would mean pulling the case right out.
> View attachment 226598


In that case, I'd try the remote control product.  And of course, some of the O11 do have a reset switch.  There is also a product that is like a hockey puck on a cord which you could leave on top of the case.


----------



## Remeca (Nov 25, 2021)

This isn't new? None of my 3 Dells has reset button, from 2008-2014.


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 25, 2021)

Remeca said:


> This isn't new? None of my 3 Dells has reset button, from 2008-2014.


Not exactly new but it is a trend that has been growing in the last few years. A lot of case manufacturers go for the sleek design or add an extra USB-C header that replaces the well known reset button. Companies like HP, Dell, Lenovo etc. decided to ditch it yeeeaars ago, which annoys me to some extent. It's not really a big deal, still slightly inconvenient in the case (no pun intended) of regular cases.


----------



## Vario (Nov 25, 2021)

Remeca said:


> This isn't new? None of my 3 Dells has reset button, from 2008-2014.


That is unfortunate but for consumer PC it might make sense as a stable windows environment is presumed.

For enthusiasts, and in particular, overclockers, they really should put one on it.  I don't see why it needs to be a tradeoff, a button can be aesthetic, and there's often enough space for one. 

Anyway I am not posting to rant, I do have a solution for it, it is just I haven't seen anyone comment on this particular trend and felt like I can't be the only one who feels it insufficient. If any case manufacturers read these forums to understand the market segment, please consider adding reset switches back into designs.  I am happy they started adding mesh designs back, the glass aquariums were very unappealing for designing cool running systems.


----------



## toilet pepper (Nov 25, 2021)

I really see a reason why the reset button is needed by most people. For me, I have pressed it mistakenly a lot of time while un/plugging USBs on some older builds I just leave it unplugged.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 25, 2021)

It's there already hold power to off, having two buttons with the only difference being one reboots instantaneously, yet wipes the contents of caches, leaves partial blocks on drive's and generally fss shit up.

I know why they're gone, if you overclock enthusiastically and often you'll have a reset on your motherboard you Could use.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2021)

Well i leave my PC on 24/7 so for driver install/win update reboots it can be simpler to press that than use the software restart. But i suppose either way is ok. I don't really see why they removed it off cases when all motherboards still have the header for it.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 25, 2021)

My Corsair case in system specs still has one, but as mentioned you can use a remote "on/ off" switch connected to reset instead if you use that often.

I was browsing for a new case yesterday for a system I have that requires one, and came across this which has everything I am looking for.
The Deepcool CL500 TG.


----------



## pregep (Nov 26, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I know why they're gone, if you overclock enthusiastically and often you'll have a reset on your motherboard you Could use.



  I am (was) OC enthusiast, but never was a fan of Reset button in my late night OC sesstions. But hey that's just me, guess out there there is still quite a lot of OC entusiast who doesn't have enough patience...  you know, beer and OC, that stuff 



Caring1 said:


> My Corsair case in system specs still has one, but as mentioned you can use a remote "on/ off" switch connected to reset instead if you use that often.
> 
> I was browsing for a new case yesterday for a system I have that requires one, and came across this which has everything I am looking for.
> The Deepcool CL500 TG.
> ...



I have CL500 for almost a year, highly recommended case from my side for those who want case with lots of space inside, high airflow, using more than one AIO/rads... but don't want to overpay. CL500 here on my side: 280mm AIO on the front + for air intake push-pull 3x 120mm fans on the front of the rad + 2x 120mm fans (with custom made adaptors so they could fit 280mm rad) on the back of the rad. For air exhaust there are 3x 120mm fans, two on the top and one at the back-top. It even has (adjustable, or completely removable for those who don't need it) GPU support bracket for heavy/long GPUs, marked with red arrow on the pic below, and I like that feature a lot, wish every case manufacturer to use something like this for GPU support. When I'm blowing the dust from the case ouside with air compressor it takes less than 10 secs to remove both sides, front grill and top grill. Buy it, you wont regret it.


----------



## Vario (Nov 26, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> The Deepcool CL500 TG.





> pregep: I have CL500 for almost a year, highly recommended case


Nice case!  I already bought the O11 Air Mini and the parts to add a reset to it but that is a great find and a rare case to have so many features.
This XPG Defender also appears to have one and looks like it has a great airflow design as well. https://www.techpowerup.com/review/xpg-defender/


----------



## pregep (Nov 26, 2021)

@Vario
Fractal Design Torrent Black RGB TG also looks like a great hi-airflow case, if you can find a good deal for it.








						Fractal Design Torrent Black RGB TG Light Tint Review
					

The Fractal Design Torrent is an all-new chassis with a unique internal layout and the ability to easily hold even the largest air coolers out there. Add plenty of space for custom loops and five intake fans, two of which are 180 mm, and the Torrent could be the breeze of fresh air Fractal...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




edit
...and it also has GPU support bracket, similar to that one used on DeepCool CL500:


			https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fractal-design-torrent-rgb-tg/images/instgpu2.jpg
		

Looks like the FD Torrent case GPU support bracket is more robust than that one on CL500, but not sure it has so many positions like the bracket on CL500, can't conclude enough looking at the pic.


----------



## Vario (Nov 26, 2021)

pregep said:


> @Vario
> Fractal Design Torrent Black RGB TG also looks like a great hi-airflow case, if you can find a good deal for it.
> 
> 
> ...


I loved the performance reviews of that Torrent but the $200 price tag and the sheer quantity of plastic for a high end price tag turned me off.


----------



## pregep (Nov 26, 2021)

Vario said:


> I loved the performance reviews of that Torrent but the $200 price tag and the sheer quantity of plastic for a high end price tag turned me off.



Yep, $200 is a bit too much, CL500 can be easily found for around $100. Can't remember if I ever payed more than €150 for a case, guess I didn't or else my brain/wallet would remember that event


----------



## freeagent (Nov 26, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> I really see a reason why the reset button is needed by most people. For me, I have pressed it mistakenly a lot of time while un/plugging USBs on some older builds I just leave it unplugged.


Yup it sucks hitting it by mistake.. especially if you use your reset switch as a clear cmos button lol.. ugh.


----------



## Vario (Nov 26, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yup it sucks hitting it by mistake.. especially if you use your reset switch as a clear cmos button lol.. ugh.


On my Lian Li PC A05 you have to use a pen to be able to push it because the button is small enough.  Its convenient in the sense that it is impossible to press accidentally but it is there when you need it.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 26, 2021)

You have to push it with a pen?

Talk like that makes me want to restore my Stacker STC-T01 lol.. old school buttons for an old school case.

Eh.. maybe not right now.


----------



## toilet pepper (Nov 26, 2021)

Vario said:


> On my Lian Li PC A05 you have to use a pen to be able to push it because the button is small enough.  Its convenient in the sense that it is impossible to press accidentally but it is there when you need it.


In a case where the reset button is hard to push I just route it to be a clear CMOS button as well. Which really helped a lot in the early days of Ryzen.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 26, 2021)

If i search for similiar cases to my one, i cant find anything till 100€ (my case was about 78€):
2x 5,25" external,
2 controllers  each for 3 Fans
Behind the frontpanel a dustfilter
On the backside 2 Cutouts for an external watercooler

Its out now for 8 years and its still a very good case:








						Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 schwarz ab € 96,73 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 schwarz ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: 2x 5.25", 1x 3.5" (in 5.25" Schacht) • Intern: 6x 2.5"/3.5" (quer, Laufwerksschienen), 1x 2.5" • … ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 26, 2021)

reset switches are kind of redundant
modern operating systems have no need of them


----------



## Totally (Nov 26, 2021)

Never understood why a reset button is needed when holding down the power button and turning on the unit back on accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## Tetras (Nov 26, 2021)

Isn't there a keyboard shortcut to reset the system? I seem to recall pressing CTRL+ALT+DEL with my latest system (prior to Windows being loaded, I mean).


----------



## chrcoluk (Nov 26, 2021)

Wow thats bad, I remember been annoyed the lack of hdd led on my fractal and ended up buying a separate led cable for it.

To get rid of reset seems lazy and adds extra power cycles for situations of lockups, frozen shutdowns etc.

With that said I dont like most new cases anyway, as they all seem like empty shells now with no proper hdd caddies etc., luckily fractal still sell the R5.

Ultimately its on the reviewers to shout out this isnt acceptable, and make it prominent enough in the review to get attention.  This is what happens when the media just accept regressive changes as ultimately tech companies react to them more than consumers now.

Also I seen someone mentioned here there is no difference on reset and power off for data corruption?

As I understand it, reset isnt a power cycle for the PC components, since cycles make fans fail ahead of time, hdd's fail ahead of time, as well as interrupting data been written from internal hdd/sdd cache, I believe they are safer. You still lose anything in RAM cache, but its not as bad as abruptly cutting the power.

On the no need comments, I last used my reset button on my main PC a month ago, the system ran out of handles, and I couldnt launch explorer windows etc. when this happens you also cannot reboot or shutdown, it just doesnt do anything.  Thankfully doesnt happen often to me now days but still does occasionally.    On my spare PC which runs Proxmox I was using reset when I had ram stability issues.


----------



## Tetras (Nov 26, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> Also I seen someone mentioned here there is no difference on reset and power off for data corruption?
> 
> As I understand it, reset isnt a power cycle for the PC components, since cycles make fans fail ahead of time, hdd's fail ahead of time, as well as interrupting data been written from internal hdd/sdd cache, I believe they are safer. You still lose anything in RAM cache, but its not as bad as abruptly cutting the power.



I think it might depend if the reset is initiated by the OS, or by the switch. An OS reset with a UEFI board seems to be a kind of soft-off?


----------



## chrcoluk (Nov 26, 2021)

Tetras said:


> I think it might depend if the reset is initiated by the OS, or by the switch. An OS reset with a UEFI board seems to be a kind of soft-off?



Yeah maybe, I know my spindles dont power down so its not a full power cycle, but there is of course still the possibility they have their cache's wiped.  I would be uneasy not having a reset button though purely on the basis of unneeded power cycles.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 30, 2021)

My case has a reset button, but no HDD activity LED. The smallest thing to implement (and more useful than the button, imo), yet here we are with Corsair desperately trying to save $0.05 on each unit. Mad.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 30, 2021)

Most cases still do have a reset switch, but there are reasons why some decided to get rid of it.
Firstly, there is no technical need for reset switch anymore. Simply push the power button for 5 sec to turn it off, and then turn it on - same effect as hard reset. Not too much of a hustle for something you realistically need only once in a blue moon. Even on older cases RST switch was small and recessed, not easily-accessible to prevent accidental push, so even when RST was there - most people still prefer doing it with power button (unless you have a writing utensil at hand).


AusWolf said:


> My case has a reset button, but no HDD activity LED.


Now, that's a real bummer... All that RGB, and they still managed to cheap-out on LEDs


----------



## qubit (Nov 30, 2021)

Vario said:


> I've noticed a lot of premium modern cases sold no longer have a reset switch.  I think this is a shame.  I was messing around with a couple bootable usb applications today (clonezilla, seatools, parted magic) to test drive health and clone operation and it is a major nuisance to lack the reset button.  For example, my new O11 Air Mini lacks this button.  I purchased a PCI slot mounted power/reset to solve this issue, but I still felt compelled to comment about this shortcoming.


That's annoying as hell. It's bad enough that HP, Dell etc desktops and all laptops don't have a reset switch, but I'll be damned if I'm giving a penny for a case that omits this essential feature. I don't get why they do it, either. Is it to have a "cleaner" look, or some equally pathetic reason, perhaps?


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 30, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Now, that's a real bummer... All that RGB, and they still managed to cheap-out on LEDs


Yeah. One of the two LEDs that (would) actually serve a purpose besides aesthetics.


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 30, 2021)

Seems like a stupid thing to get rid of without a public vote or discussion.
BTW the OP could at a poll to this thread and ask to vote if the reset button is still needed in 2021?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

Why NOT include a reset button, I mean, it's not needed very often but I rather have it than not have it.



silentbogo said:


> Now, that's a real bummer... All that RGB, and they still managed to cheap-out on LEDs


I use the power LED as a SSD activity led. The LED stripes on my rig does the power LED's job fine


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 21, 2021)

My new Lian Li o11D XL has a reset switch, and the ADL board has a option in the bios to use it as a straight to bios button which is useful.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

Tigger said:


> My new Lian Li o11D XL has a reset switch, and the ADL board has a option in the bios to use it as a straight to bios button which is useful.


Never even realized that such a feature could exist. I mean I've seen boards with straight to bios -button, but to use a case switch for that, that's new to me.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 21, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Why NOT include a reset button, I mean, it's not needed very often but I rather have it than not have it.
> 
> 
> I use the power LED as a SSD activity led. The LED stripes on my rig does the power LED's job fine


I would do the same, but my motherboard's RGB doesn't differentiate between sleep and off states. The power led at least blinks when the computer is only sleeping.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I would do the same, but my motherboard's RGB doesn't differentiate between sleep and off stated. The power led at least blinks when the computer is only sleeping.


For now I have to keep my system on 24/7 as my pump is dying and it doesn't always start immediately. Or it could resonate and sound like a fucking power drill. As it now works, I'm not turning my system off before I have a new pump.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Dec 21, 2021)

Reset switches on pc cases are a VITAL/MISSION CRITICAL part of my existence.
Sometimes buddies come to visit for a whiskey, listen to some music, talk, and, AAAND try my AC:Ody , Witcher 3, Heroes3/4 saved games and such;
well at the exact moment they're completely hyped for a Hunter/Assassin hybrid build obliterating a fort in AC:Ody or an Alchemy/Signs build in Witcher3 and emerged in the game laughing and talking but not paying any attention to what i'm doing, i just get up as if i'm pouring myself another or going for a soda, and press the reset button...
Oh the confusion...oh the their faces...the disbelief they show for a few seconds, and of course i go for a " WHAT THE F happened?!?!?! The F did you do!?" oh those few seconds  =))
SO i NEVER COULD/WOULD buy a case that would savagely kidnap that joy from me.
If they abolish reset switches on pc cases tomorrow i'd have to install my own......
Do you hear that pc case manufacturers??? Leave the reset switches ON!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 21, 2021)

Maenad said:


> For now I have to keep my system on 24/7 as my pump is dying and it doesn't always start immediately. Or it could resonate and sound like a fucking power drill. As it now works, I'm not turning my system off before I have a new pump.



Snap. My D5 pump was sometimes taking 3 or 4 seconds to go, few times i had to shut down and restart before it would go, so mine is on 24/7 now. I'll be getting a dist plate in jan with a new D5 on it though. I now have core temp in the background set to shut my PC off at 95c


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Snap. My D5 pump was sometimes taking 3 or 4 seconds to go, few times i had to shut down and restart before it would go, so mine is on 24/7 now. I'll be getting a dist plate in jan with a new D5 on it though.


I have this (sorry, it's in Finnish), bought the whole Alphacool DIY kit from sale few years ago. The same pump-res and rad came with it as in the pic of my rig in the your PC ATM thread. Just using ML120 fans instead of the Alphacool branded bequiets. Anyway, going to get the same one I have from that link I posted.

But yeah, why bother leaving the reset button out, that's a question I've actually wondered with few cases I've had during the years.


----------

